# Need A Business Plan



## nofsapparel (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey Guys, I am trying to write a fairly extensive business plan for our t-shirt brand, quite frankly im lost when it comes to this side of the business! Does anyone have any good tips to help me get started or better yet a plan that i can look at to get some good ideas of which direction i should be heading. Any and all advice will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jkewl99 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hello,

it is a very meticulous task to write a business plan, you have to cover all aspects of your business. It is not as easy as taking an order and printing it and taking money for services rendered.

Here is a link to the Small Business Administration of America. The U.S. Small Business Administration | SBA.gov They actually have an online web courese that goes over Business Plan... It is a very good resource.

Hope this helps!


----------



## nofsapparel (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks Joe,
just checked it out, i believe that will help me out! and you are right, ive had no problem designing, or finding a good printer, but everyone i talk to says you must have a good business plan if you want to succeed, and getting a good one is proving to be quite the task!


----------



## LimeBomb (May 29, 2012)

Just remember that it should be a living document. Make sure it is flexible enough to change with the changing environment/market/season/etc...


----------



## mostloyalfreak (May 10, 2012)

If you are near a college I know that most of them (atleast the ones where I'm from) offer free business courses and they will walk you through writing your business plan specific for your business. best part is that they dont stop there, they will also help you determine who to submit your plan to for funding of your business either from banks or private investors.


other option is if you have about $1500 you can have a professional write one up for you.

a business plan is very important and can very well make or break your business. I know from experience that if even the smallest thing is wrong with it, you wont get any funding. investors read things very carefully and pay very close attention to every word.


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

I posted a BP template with real and accurate equations somewhere on this site.. found it...


http://www.t-shirtforums.com/business-finance/t162935-2.html


----------



## Fisched (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm currently in the process of writing one as well. The main problem I have right now is estimating how many designs to produce and how many pieces per design will sell over a period of time. Would you mind sharing your estimated numbers?


----------



## mygivingtee (Dec 18, 2009)

I've been through the exercise several times and by the time I've gotten through the business dind't make any financial sense
Start with Excel spreadsheets
Determine your sales prices
All your costs and markup
Then determine your gross margin
Do a cash flow for 2 years and see if it makes $$$ sense 
If it does then put do all of the market research and put all of the plan together

If it doesn't find a higher margin niche


----------



## Sanda (Dec 15, 2015)

```

```
Writing a startup small business plan isn't as tough nowadays as it used to be because- we have new technology with healthy online resources to guide us on each and every step. In order to write a nice and well-structured business plan for your startup business, you must prepare yourself to come up with fine answers which would address four aspects- your customer analysis, competitor analysis, business requirements, and marketing aspect. That is it if you are able to finetune with these four crucial elements of a business plan, you will surely frame out a good business plan for your new t-shirt brand....... I would recommend reading some online sources recommended but ensure you are going to write your business plan by yourself rather than seeking out this work from another party. The reason is that, if you can write it up on your own, in the near future it would help you to get on track if things go wrong and thus help in making your business more conspicuous...Hope it helps


----------



## alicesmith009 (Feb 16, 2016)

The small business lenders simply need basic information about you and your business. Based on the business loan amount, the lender might also request for credit card statements for the previous 6 months, bank statements for the previous 3 to 6 months, business tax ID and social security number of business owner.


----------

